# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How do I make a stacked column chart with side-by-side comparison.

## Tim

Looking at making a stacked column chart.  But I want it to look like a
clustered column, able to compare 2 items next to each other.  Any thoughts?

----------


## Barb R.

Take a look at Jon Peltier's site.   He has lots of examples of different
chart types.

I'll start you out on the page you might want to look at.

http://www.peltiertech.com/Excel/Cha...mboCharts.html

"Tim" wrote:

> Looking at making a stacked column chart.  But I want it to look like a
> clustered column, able to compare 2 items next to each other.  Any thoughts?

----------


## Jon Peltier

Here's a page with links to clustered-stacked charts:

http://peltiertech.com/Excel/ChartsH...sterStack.html

- Jon
-------
Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
Peltier Technical Services
Tutorials and Custom Solutions
http://PeltierTech.com/
_______


Barb R. wrote:

> Take a look at Jon Peltier's site.   He has lots of examples of different
> chart types.
>
> I'll start you out on the page you might want to look at.
>
> http://www.peltiertech.com/Excel/Cha...mboCharts.html
>
> "Tim" wrote:
>
>
>>Looking at making a stacked column chart.  But I want it to look like a
>>clustered column, able to compare 2 items next to each other.  Any thoughts?

----------


## aztimm

Thank you both for your replies.  Right after I posted, I did some more
searching and found some of Jon's earlier messages.  With so many people
wanting this, you'd think it would be easier to do...

Anyway, I really WOW'ed my boss with this.  She's pretty much an Excel guru
and had never seen this done before.

Thanks!

Tim

"Jon Peltier" wrote:

> Here's a page with links to clustered-stacked charts:
>
>    http://peltiertech.com/Excel/ChartsH...sterStack.html
>
> - Jon
> -------
> Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
> Peltier Technical Services
> Tutorials and Custom Solutions
> http://PeltierTech.com/
> _______
>
>
> Barb R. wrote:
>
> > Take a look at Jon Peltier's site.   He has lots of examples of different
> > chart types.
> >
> > I'll start you out on the page you might want to look at.
> >
> > http://www.peltiertech.com/Excel/Cha...mboCharts.html
> >
> > "Tim" wrote:
> >
> >
> >>Looking at making a stacked column chart.  But I want it to look like a
> >>clustered column, able to compare 2 items next to each other.  Any thoughts?
>

----------

